# How I make extra



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a full time job that pays well but with three kids, a heavy mortgage and trying to pay all of our debt off so I can try to work out of my shop things are tight. So I try to make whatever I can that will keep paying for my barn build. Right now I'm working on a live edge elm table.

https://youtu.be/RjHtojigf4w


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Still going with the table. Here's one on a butterfly joint. Some people call them bowties. If any of you are looking to make live edge tables, make friends with this joint.
https://youtu.be/X3ll-LlWxgY


----------

